# Movie of the Decade: Nominations



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Last year we had two tournaments- Best Film of 2008, and Best Movie Villain. 

The time has come for the next one. And, since it is 2009, the most sensible thing is to vote on Movie of the Decade (and I'd like to thank Chee for letting me steal the idea). Films are those released between 2000-2009.  

Three nominations per person. After a bit of thought I have changed the limit from 16 films to 32, so once 32 films receive 2 or more nominations, the voting will end and the tournament will begin.  

Also, to avoid confusion and to allow breadth of nominations, the following will count as one single movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_
The Lord of the Rings 
Kill Bill 

_




So, for example, if anyone votes _Fellowship of the Ring_ and _The Two Towers_, for example, that will count as one single vote. 

Films like _Star Wars: Episode 2_ or _Episode 3_ both count as seperate movies, while the above count as single movies split into two/ three parts. 


Voting Example (this does *NOT* count as a nomination):


*Spoiler*: __ 




_*
The Dark Knight
Lord of the Rings
Casino Royale*_





Let the nominations begin......


*EDIT-* Nominees thusfar:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_
Amelie` 
American Psycho
Battle Royale
Casino Royale
Children of Men
City of God
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Dark Knight
The Departed
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Gladiator
The Incredibles
Inglorious Basterds
Iron Man
Juno 
Kill Bill
LotR: Fellowship of the Ring
LotR: The Two Towers
LotR: The Return of the King
Memento 
Moon
No Country for Old Men
Pan's Labyrinth
The Prestige
Primer 
Shaun of the Dead
Sin City
Spiderman 2
Spirited Away
There Will Be Blood
Up
The Wrestler
_




Due to a change in nomination, _X-Men 2_ was removed.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Only three films? Ten years is a long time.

Anyways:

1. Children of Men
2. Memento
3. The Dark Knight

No order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe a decade is 10 years, Chee.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I believe a decade is 10 years, Chee.





> Films are those released between 2000-2009.


It's not 2010 yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

Precisely my point, dear Chee, precisely my point.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Precisely my point, dear Chee, precisely my point.



I AM CONFUSED. 



Go choose your 3 films.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2009)

*Memento*
Kill Bill
*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
X-2
Spider-Man 2
Dark Knight
Inglorious Basterds
Moon
Iron Man
*Sin City*
Shaun of the Dead
The Wrestler
Moon

Holy crap I have to cut 11 off of there, and there are so many I know I'm forgetting.  Ok, lets see how this goes.

EDIT: Bolded my 3, but holy crap was that _hard_.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2009)

Just 3 films? Way too little.

Moon
Spirited Away
Gladiator


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's not 2010 yet.


2000-2009 is 10 years.  2010 would be 11.


2000
2001
2002
2003
2004
2005
2006
2007
2008
2009


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

So if I vote _Lord of the Rings_(I'm including the trilogy here) it'll only count as one pick?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

Kill Bill Volume 1
Speed Racer
Primer


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2009)

Ugh, I can't decide if I want to axe Gladiator for City of God.


----------



## Felt (Dec 17, 2009)

*Battle Royale*
*Lord of the Rings*
*Gladiator*


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

You should change it to 5 or 6 films. I'd like to add The Dark Knight and There Will Be Blood to that list.  

And The Wrestler...and Iron Man...and Wall-E....fook. Too many good movies this decade.



Gooba said:


> 2000-2009 is 10 years.  2010 would be 11.
> 
> 
> 2000
> ...



Wow, I feel stupid. 

xD


----------



## Gooba (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I've been working on my counting to 10 skills for ages, ever since I was 13 and figured out that is how many fingers I had.


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Rings
Memento
Primer


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Don't feel bad, I've been working on my counting to 10 skills for ages, ever since I was 13 and figured out that is how many fingers I had.



Jee, thanks.


----------



## Sine (Dec 17, 2009)

Pan's Labyrinth
There Will Be Blood
Gladiator


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

What I'm suggesting is the best movies of the decade may still come out this month. 

It's possible.

A decade is too long for me to think about movies I've seen, shit man. I can't even think up the best movies I've seen this year.

I'll just vote for what Gooba picks:

Memento
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Sin City

And I don't even agree with them.


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2009)

Vote for my picks, CMX.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

If you don't have something to vote for just don't voice


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

It should be 6 movies, methinks.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

If you have too many choices there won't be any variety


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> If you have too many choices there won't be any variety



It will be a variety, there are thousands of movies that were released these 10 years. Having only six per person is not too many choices.

Besides, they are all gonna get narrowed down as we vote.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> It will be a variety, there are thousands of movies that were released these 10 years. Having only six per person is not too many choices.
> 
> Besides, they are all gonna get narrowed down as we vote.




Yes because that is the _point of voting_ I'm saying that if you limit the number it will force people to think about what movies they really enjoyed the most


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings
Kill Bill
Children of Men


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Yes because that is the _point of voting_ I'm saying that if you limit the number it will force people to think about what movies they really enjoyed the most



It is limited, at 6.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Yes because that is the _point of voting_ I'm saying that if you limit the number it will force people to think about what movies they really enjoyed the most



While I do agree, it's annoying as I honestly cannot decide if I liked City of God or Gladiator more.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> 2000-2009 is 10 years.  2010 would be 11.
> 
> 
> 2000
> ...



technically speaking 2000 isn't this decade it begins in 2001 and ends with 2010.  people just generally go with 2000-2009 though.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

no its done by the third digit

its the only 10 years where digit 1: 2 and digit 3: 0

2010 doesn't work


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> So if I vote _Lord of the Rings_(I'm including the trilogy here) it'll only count as one pick?



Correct.



CrazyMoronX said:


> What I'm suggesting is the best movies of the decade may still come out this month.
> 
> It's possible.



It is possible.

But if that happens....well, tough sh*t to it.



Taleran said:


> Yes because that is the _point of voting_ I'm saying that if you limit the number it will force people to think about what movies they really enjoyed the most



^This.

Also, if it's six films per person we are likely to reach the limit much faster, and with fewer people. If it's three then more people can vote.

Plus, three films per person is much easier for me to plough through. And I am a very lazy person.


----------



## bobomb (Dec 17, 2009)

My favorites:

Slumdog Millionaire, A Beautiful Mind, 300


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 17, 2009)

City of God
Lord of the Rings
Batman movies


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2009)

LovesToSpooge said:


> City of God
> Lord of the Rings
> Batman movies



_LotR_ counts as one film, but Batman movies counts as two. You'll have to choose between _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight._

Or should I just count that as _The Dark Knight?_


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Rings 
Casino Royale 
The Dark Knight


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> _LotR_ counts as one film, but Batman movies counts as two. You'll have to choose between _Batman Begins_ and _The Dark Knight._
> 
> Or should I just count that as _The Dark Knight?_



I don't think you should count any groups of movies together

this is *Movie* of the Decade


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I don't think you should count any groups of movies together
> 
> this is *Movie* of the Decade



It's for simplicities sake. 

Besides, _LotR_ was (more or less) made as one giant movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay here we go:

Mullholland Drive
Memento
Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Taleran (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah but they were broken into 3 films for a reason, also kinda stacks the odds against the single films


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (Dec 17, 2009)

The Prestige
Memento
Children of Men

Hmm... Yep.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Dec 17, 2009)

Lord of the Rings
The Dark Knight
Sin City


----------



## Hana (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Departed
Pan's Labyrinth
O Brother Where Art Thou*


I just want everyone to know that it took me 20 minutes to pick 3 out of a list of 17 films. Seriously hard.

My Honorable Mentions(and helping people who forgot great films): The Dark Knight, The Incredibles, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, Children Of Men, Little Miss Sunshine, Juno, Kill Bill, Lord of the Rings, Spirited Away, Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind, Gladiator, Shaun of the Dead(Don't care I loved the fuck out of this movie.), No Country for Old Men.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Yeah but they were broken into 3 films for a reason, also kinda stacks the odds against the single films



It means that there is no risk of two or all three films making the cut, in which case films that would otherwise be on the list, won't be. 

Also, my thread, my rules dammit!

Anyway, I think we are halfway there. I think that's 9 or 10 films already that have more than one vote.


----------



## Koi (Dec 17, 2009)

Children of Men
The Departed
The Incredibles/Up/insert favorite recent Pixar movie


----------



## dandyman (Dec 17, 2009)

1. Dead Snow
2. Taken
3. Punisher: War Zone

(and runner-ups)
4. In Bruges
5. 30 days of night
6. Gamer
7. Shoot em' up


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 17, 2009)

whatur said:


> *1. Dead Snow*
> 2. Taken
> *3. Punisher: War Zone*
> 
> ...





City of God
District 9
The Departed


----------



## dandyman (Dec 18, 2009)

Hokage Naruto said:


> City of God
> District 9
> The Departed


Atleast I don't go with the flow.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2009)

The Lord of the Rings
Amelie
Juno


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I changed my third option from The Lives of Others to The Dark Knight.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

> Gamer



This isn't the worst movies of the Decade thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

*looks at DVD shelf*

*Amelie
The Dark Knight
Oldboy*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 18, 2009)

Harry potter 2
Matrix 2
Saw 6


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2009)

In no order:
-Spirited Away
-Pan's Labyrinth
-Lord of the Rings


----------



## dandyman (Dec 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> This isn't the worst movies of the Decade thread.


Hurr durr.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Okay here we go:
> 
> Mullholland Drive
> Memento
> *Fellowship of the Ring*



Oh no you don't!

I wish someone had called me out on choosing X-Men 2... I wanted to argue about it.

Someone call me out.


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 18, 2009)

-The Dark Knight
-Spider-man 2
-American Gangster


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Count Alucard said:


> -The Dark Knight
> -Spider-man 2
> -American Gangster
> -V for Vendetta



You are only allowed 3.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Oh no you don't!
> 
> I wish someone had called me out on choosing X-Men 2... I wanted to argue about it.
> 
> Someone call me out.



WHY THE HELL DID YOU CHOOSE X-MEN 2?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

Changeling
Sin City
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels



That was from 1998.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> That was from 1998.



Oh yeah I was thinking about Snatch


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I see your evil plan keeps running into snags.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

If The Matrix had just come out a LITTLE later, it would be on my list.

But I really am going back and switching out X-Men 2 for Children of men.  BOOSH!


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> If The Matrix had just come out a LITTLE later, it would be on my list.
> 
> But I really am going back and switching out X-Men 2 for Children of men.  BOOSH!



Good choice. :ho


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 18, 2009)

Ummm damn this is difficult.

Shaun of the Dead

Spiderman 2

Iron Man

There are so many more I could add.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Good choice. :ho



I know, right?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, at present we have 15 films with at least two nominations.

Taleran has made me realise that treating _LotR_ as a single movie might give it an unfair advantage  in the actual vote. On their own the are all strong films, but together they might be just a little _too_ strong and overrun all opposition.

However, my rational was that all three films might get nominated, which would mean less variety. I'll decide later whether or not I'm going to split them, and how. 

Anyway, the films at present are:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Amelie
Memento
LotR
Gladiator
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Primer
Sin City
Kill Bill
Children of Men
The Dark Knight
City of God
Pan's Labyrinth
The Departed
Spirited Away
Spiderman 2


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 18, 2009)

Great Idea Masamune and Chee.

No Watchmen yet? Come on people vote! 

My top three:
1) Watchmen
2) Sin City
3) V for Vendetta


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Great Idea Masamune *and Chee.*



Well, really, it was mostly my idea. 

Not that I'm petty or anything.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, if we're splitting them up... Return of the King for me.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Also it's come to my attention that Chee has one more post than me in this, my own thread. So I'll just post this.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

.......And this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm really into *City of God* again so I guess I'll toss that in as one of my nominations.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I own you Masamune.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I own you so hard. :ho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Alright, I have made a decision.   

I will split _LotR_ into three films. However, as that would end the voting now, and since certain parties who shall remain nameless- like Chee- have complained about the three vote limit, I will expand the number of nominations from 16 to 32.

To speed things up, I will use the honourable mentions suggested by Gooba and Hana. Gooba is an Admin, and therfore beyond reproach, and Hana seems to have been hanging around this thread for hours now, which shows dedication and interest, and I like that.

In the interests of pseudo-fairness, I will only use mentions that other voter suggested with their nominations. In the interests of abusing my power, I am going to use my vote now based on that knowledge.

*
Inglorious Basterds
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Casino Royale*

This means that the new list is as follows:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_
Amelie
Memento
LotR: Fellowship of the Ring
LotR: The Two Towers
LotR: The Return of the King
Gladiator
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Primer
Sin City
Kill Bill
Children of Men
The Dark Knight
City of God
Pan's Labyrinth
The Departed
Spirited Away
Spiderman 2
X-2
Moon
Iron Man
Shaun of the Dead
The Incredibles
Juno
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Inglorious Basterds
Casino Royale_


 

That is 26 nominations. We now have 6 more spaces. It is still 3 votes each. Let's hurry it up, people!


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 18, 2009)

Amelie
The Prestige
Kopps


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Grrblt makes 26 27 with _The Prestige._ 6 5 nominees left.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Badass. Moon.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Badass. Moon.



Moon is already on the list. 

And you don't get anymore votes.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Grrblt makes 26 with _The Prestige._ 6 nomiees left.



what about



Yasha said:


> The Lord of the Rings
> *Amelie*
> Juno





Comic Book Guy said:


> *Amelie*
> The Dark Knight
> Oldboy





Grrblt said:


> *Amelie*
> The Prestige
> Kopps


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Whoops! Sorry. I thought I put _Amelie_ ages ago when I made the first list. Can't believe I missed it.

Alright then- 5 spaces left.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Moon is already on the list.
> 
> And you don't get anymore votes.



I'm saying "Badass. Moon." because its on the nomination list.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm saying "Badass. Moon." because its on the nomination list.



Oh.

When you said "Badass", I thought you meant me.

But you did'nt.

That's okay.

 

(walks away, sadly and lowly)


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Anyway, kind of surprised that some films have'nt been mentioned.

Would have thought Jason Bourne would have got at least a mention, for a start.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Oh.
> 
> When you said "Badass", I thought you meant me.
> 
> ...



No, its impossible for you to be badass when I have more posts then you in your own thread.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Anyway, kind of surprised that some films have'nt been mentioned.
> 
> Would have thought Jason Bourne would have got at least a mention, for a start.



I like the Bourne movies, just not enough to put them in a top 3.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> No, its impossible for you to be badass when I have more posts then you in your own thread.



Too bad you don't.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I totally do. 

Just watch.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think three movies is enough. Four is plenty.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Especially since there are so many movies out in the 2000s.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like the Bourne movies, just not enough to put them in a top 3.



Yeah, but I would have thought _somebody_ would t least _mention_ them. 

I'd put them ahead of some of the films that have been nominated, anyway.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Yeah, but I would have thought _somebody_ would t least _mention_ them.
> 
> I'd put them ahead of some of the films that have been nominated, anyway.



At least Twilight didn't get mentioned.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

And we're sticking with three, dammit!


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Indeed- if _Twilight_ was nominated I might have had to get a little tyrannical.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Indeed- if _Twilight_ was nominated I might have had to get a little tyrannical.



I'd rape them a new asshole.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> And we're sticking with three, dammit!



Three is odd. I don't like odd. I like even. Four is even.

Even like our postcounts.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what, I'm going to stop. This should'nt be a spam thread. 

You win, Chee. The postcount is yours. I'm just going to wait for the next 5 nominees. 

Or just pick 5 myself and get things moving. Depending on my patience.

Anyway, I concede. Clearly, I am not able to outspam you. This day.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

You should just wait until the month is over, just in case if someone wants to add Avatar or another film.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> You should just wait until the month is over, just in case if someone wants to add Avatar or another film.



Yeah....I probably won't.

But I will think about it. Not hard, but I will think.


----------



## Ram (Dec 18, 2009)

Lord of the  Rings
The Dark Knight
American Psycho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> American Psycho



Oh ho! That's interesting.

I wonder if anyone else forgot about that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't. But three slots wasn't enough to fit it.



:ho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, it can go on my 5 fallback films.

As in, if we don't get 5 new films in a certain amount of time (or I get impatient), I will fall back on 5 films that I think make the cut, close the thread and move on. As teh last page or so has been little more than a spam war, that might end up happening.

Since _Avatar_ is getting the kind of reviews that it is, I might put that on the list too. If that happens, or if someone else nominates it normally, then I will make it one of the last film to be voted on in the first round. This thing will likely take us up to New Year before we even reach that point, so that should give people a chance to see it.

*EDIT-* As I forgot Excellence153 changed his vote, _X-Men 2_ is no longer on the list. So we have six spaces again.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't wait until we start the actual voting.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 19, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Well, really, it was mostly my idea.
> 
> Not that I'm petty or anything.



That's not what you said in your opening post:



masamune1 said:


> And, since it is 2009, the most sensible thing is to vote on Movie of the Decade (and I'd like to thank Chee for letting me steal the idea).



Reading the last pages of this thread, I was starting to wonder if you two are married? 

*ahum* ok indeed let's not go off topic, let's talk about movies!

I'm surprised there's no other votes for Watchmen other than my own. Another movie I haven't seen yet in this thread is District 9 or Slumdog Millionaire. A bit odd.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 19, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> I'm surprised there's no other votes for Watchmen other than my own. Another movie I haven't seen yet in this thread is District 9 or Slumdog Millionaire. A bit odd.



Watchmen was a pretty boring film, that's probably why.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Dec 19, 2009)

Fight Club
Mystic River
The Departed

idk, i watch a lot of movies and i like a lot, those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> That's not what you said in your opening post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was being generous. Really, I did most of the actual work and thinking.

As for the married part, I'm too old and handsome for her.



Cent D. Gold said:


> Fight Club
> Mystic River
> The Departed
> 
> idk, i watch a lot of movies and i like a lot, those are just off the top of my head.



_Fight Club_ is from 1999.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Yup, too bad Fight Club was made in 1999. I totally would've nominated it if it came out later.


----------



## DeLarge (Dec 19, 2009)

Dark Knight fanboys/girls are going to win this 

I nominate Million Dollar Baby and Grand Torino


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

> Dark Knight fanboys/girls are going to win this



Nope, I'm gonna vote for Moon, Children of Men, and Memento as long as I can.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Memento, Spirited Away and City of God.

Dark Knight with its flabby dialogue can not win.

And Xmen 2, talk about an overrated franchise.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

_X-Men 2_ isn't on the list anymore.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

I never cared for X-Men. I thought that the first one was boring and I hated the actress that played Rogue (it was Rogue right? I haven't seen the movie in while).


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Rogue. **


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Rogue. **



Yea.

All she did was stand and have this dumb ass expression on her face throughout the movie and whenever she talked she looked like she was having a face seizure. Terrible actress, she sucks in True Blood too. 



> "Do you know what happens when a toad gets struck by lightning? The same thing that happens to everything else."



Dumbest line.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Alright, alright; I'm running out of patience.

People can now choose up to 6 films (if you've chosen three, just choose another three). Please try and nominate films that are'nt already on the list. 

I'd like to get this started up soon, because it will probably last a few weeks. Let's get this thing moving.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Alright, alright; I'm running out of patience.
> 
> People can now choose up to 6 films (if you've chosen three, just choose another three). Please try and nominate films that are'nt already on the list.
> 
> I'd like to get this started up soon, because it will probably last a few weeks. Let's get this thing moving.



Badass. 

Brokeback Mountain
There Will Be Blood
American Psycho


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Badass.
> 
> Brokeback Mountain
> *There Will Be Blood
> American Psycho *



Right; these two have been added. 

4 spaces left.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

What's wrong with Brokeback Mountain?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> What's wrong with Brokeback Mountain?



That's the only nomination it's received. 

You need at least two to get onto the list.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2009)

Since we get another three:

Star Trek

The Bourne Supremacy

Cloverfield


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Badass.
> 
> Brokeback Mountain
> There Will Be Blood
> American Psycho



I need to watch the ending of Brokeback Mountain.


No Idea why you mentioned American Psycho It's not fair for the other films hence why I never mention it.




> Cloverfield



lol


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Is Mulholland Drive on the list?

Adaptation
Hero
Donnie Darko

Ugh Brokeback Mountain was awful, Im glad Crash got the Oscar.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 19, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I need to watch the ending of Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> 
> No Idea why you mentioned American Psycho It's not fair for the other films hence why I never mention it.
> ...



Don't hate on Clover

And I agree, I didn't really like Brokeback Mountain either.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

> No Idea why you mentioned American Psycho It's not fair for the other films hence why I never mention it.



What do you mean its not fair for the other films? :\


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

I think they mean it will curbstomp them and it would have been fairer to pit _Gamer_ against _The Godfather._


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Eh. If it curb stomps somebody then whatever. Its not a fairness contest.

One movie is going to win this, and its not going to please everyone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2009)

Finished up my first 3:
Up
The Incredibles

Now for my other 3:
Memento
Children of Men
The Wrestler


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

AH! The Wrestler!

Change Brokeback Mountain to The Wrestler.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, there is no point in me noinating moveis that have already got on the list.

What are all the movies accepted so far?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Well, there is no point in me noinating moveis that have already got on the list.
> 
> What are all the movies accepted so far?




*Spoiler*: __ 




_Memento
LotR: Fellowship of the Ring
LotR: The Two Towers
LotR: The Return of the King
Gladiator
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Primer
Sin City
Kill Bill
Children of Men
The Dark Knight
City of God
Pan's Labyrinth
The Departed
Spirited Away
Spiderman 2
Moon
Iron Man
Shaun of the Dead
The Incredibles
Juno
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Inglorious Basterds
Casino Royale
The Prestige
Amelie
There Will Be Blood
American Psycho_





I'll add _The Wrestler_ to that; 3 films left.

Also, Ennoea's last votes don't count.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Im sure two people have said Donnie Darko.

Hollie said Battle Royale and I add to that. I take Hero back.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

What about Requiem for a Dream? Movie was released in 2000. And Once, The Lives of Others, or Wendy and Lucy.

Just naming some off.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Im sure two people have said Donnie Darko.
> 
> Hollie said Battle Royale and I add to that. I take Hero back.



Ennoea, you voted nine times. (well, 8, since you said _Memento_ twice).


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yea Rent was released in the 00's.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 19, 2009)

Most of the stuff I wanted to nominate has been done already.

My next 3 nominations are:

Up
No Country for Old Men
Gran Torino


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

So you can nominate a movie twice? Okay, sorry.

Oh shit I totally forgot Once, but its not really one of the films of the decade, tho Casino Royale ain't either:S


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

_Up_ has been added. I'll vote _No Country for Old Men_ for the hell of it, and I'll add _Battle Royale_ even thoug Ennoea is a dirty little cheater. 

Voting it over. I'll set up a discussion thread and get the first 4 matches set up.



Ennoea said:


> So you can nominate a movie twice? Okay, sorry.



No, you *can't* vote for a movie twice. That was part of the problem.



> Oh shit I totally forgot Once, but its not really one of the films of the decade, *tho Casino Royale ain't either:S*



Oh, you are really pushing your luck.....


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Voting is over.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

None of those would've been added anyways.


----------

